# Does the 2018 Cruze Passenger-Side Sun Visor Extend?



## WPFL (Apr 10, 2020)

I feel ridiculous even asking, but I recently bought a 2018 Cruze Hatch, and the passenger-side sun visor does not extend like the driver's one does. I pulled pretty hard and decided to ask this group before I broke it. Without it extended it leaves like 6 inches for the sun to blaze through. Thanks in advance for any answers folks.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My '17 hatch doesn't. Only the driver's side. I tried to do the same one day and wa slike "well that sucks" lol


----------



## WPFL (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks for the quick response. I only recently became a passenger in my own car as I started teaching my teenage son how to drive. That's when I realized it didnt move and I was not sure if that was right. Now I know!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WPFL said:


> I feel ridiculous even asking, but I recently bought a 2018 Cruze Hatch, and the passenger-side sun visor does not extend like the driver's one does. I pulled pretty hard and decided to ask this group before I broke it. Without it extended it leaves like 6 inches for the sun to blaze through. Thanks in advance for any answers folks.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

FYI: Neither does the Gen I


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I’m glad I saw this. My ‘17 hatch not even the drivers side extends. And the parts man said he couldn’t get one that did.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Farmerboy said:


> I’m glad I saw this. My ‘17 hatch not even the drivers side extends. And the parts man said he couldn’t get one that did.


That's strange. It should just slide right out on the mounting rod. Maybe only the higher trims have a slider? GM Parts Direct lists them with and without the built-in lights. Mine has lights and slides. Maybe the ones from the LS trim doesn't have lights and doesn't slide?






GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts | GMPartsDirect.com


Online sales of genuine GM and AC-Delco parts and accessories for all GM makes and models. Also offers GM restoration parts.




www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Farmerboy said:


> I’m glad I saw this. My ‘17 hatch not even the drivers side extends. And the parts man said he couldn’t get one that did.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

My '18 hatch lt does not extend. My '16 slide and was the L model.


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

WPFL said:


> I feel ridiculous even asking, but I recently bought a 2018 Cruze Hatch, and the passenger-side sun visor does not extend like the driver's one does. I pulled pretty hard and decided to ask this group before I broke it. Without it extended it leaves like 6 inches for the sun to blaze through. Thanks in advance for any answers folks.


I just purchased a used 18 Cruze LT Hatchback and discovered the non-sliding sun visor on the driver's side on the trip home from the dealer. I ordered this extender, got it today and installed it. Looks like it will work well for extending the visor as it reaches all the way back on the window now. 
I'm not sure if I'll make any use of the pull-down polarized section as I normally wear polarized glasses when driving. It turns out that the polarizer in the pull-down section is aligned at 90º to the polarizer in my sunglasses. That orientation makes for almost complete blackout, so it won't work to use that with polarized sunglasses. If you have two pair of polarized sunglasses stack them at right angles and look through them and you'll see why orientation matters.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 12, 2020)

Farmerboy said:


> I’m glad I saw this. My ‘17 hatch not even the drivers side extends. And the parts man said he couldn’t get one that did.


You can buy one at the dealer. Just ask parts for the PN#. It won’t be listed for your particular VIN, but it will fit.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 12, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> That's strange. It should just slide right out on the mounting rod. Maybe only the higher trims have a slider? GM Parts Direct lists them with and without the built-in lights. Mine has lights and slides. Maybe the ones from the LS trim doesn't have lights and doesn't slide?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the driver’s side ONLY with lights. I’ve only seen a slider in a Cruze with lights. Can you post the PN# that shows a DS slider visor w/ out the lights? Thanks


----------

